# Help Me To Choose A Configuration



## Jerin (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi 

Guys I need your help . I want a new PC .I want to  use it for 4-5 years. Please tell me some good configuration for budget of around 25000 for CPU +HDD+Memory+MB+Cabinet+Dvd Writer + Keyboard/Mouse. 

I don't need a monitor.

Also please tell me for which processor should I go ? AMD or Intel ? I heard AMD have problems after 2-3 years ?

So please suggest me some good configurations. 


1. What is the purpose of the computer? 

A: I want to use it for internet browsing, programming -Java and Visual Studio, Photoshop , and watch movies in HD.



2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: Yup

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 25k

4. Planning to overclock?
A: No

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Windows 7

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 1 TB

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.

A: Max Supported by Monitor

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 9

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?

A: Yes I have,but let my local shop do it for now

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: Within a two weeks 

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: Yup, won't be looking forward to change anything next 4-5 years.

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: Monitor but do mention the cheapest option for playing HD movies.


13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?

A: Cochin, India. Not from else where.

Thank You.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 5, 2011)

What are you gonna use the system for??
Please fill the questionnaire.


----------



## Jerin (Jan 5, 2011)

Sir

I want to use it for internet browsing, programming -Java and Visual Studio, Photoshop , and watch movies in HD.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 5, 2011)

AMD Phenom II x6 1090T @ 10.5k
wait for others with a compatible mobo @6k
Seagate 500GB HDD @ 1.75k
corsair or Gskill 2GB @ 1.2-1.5k
NZXT gamma @2k
FSP saga 520W(PSU) @ 2.5k
DVD+RW @ 1k(maybe less)
keyboar + mouse kit @500-600 (logitech)

Total 25k
your budget is too low if you want a system that runs well for 4-5 years...
But the above mentioned proccy will be sufficient for that kind of work..
and you can go for a HDD and RAM upgrade later..


----------



## Cilus (Jan 5, 2011)

For the Motherboard You can go for ECS 885GM A2 motherboard. It is very much suitable for AMD 6 core processors, have nice Overclocking potential, 5 SATA 3 6 Gbps, 2 PCI Express X16 slots, 2 PCI Express X1 and 2 PCI slots.
It is also having very good layout and comes with full ATX form factor. This is available @ 4.2K in techshop.in, price is only 4.2K. You can find a detail review over here. It is also having HD 4250 onboard Graphics with 128 MB of sideport DDR3 1333 MHz memory.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 5, 2011)

WoW!!an ATX board for 4.2k.Kewl!!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 5, 2011)

Cilus said:


> For the Motherboard You can go for ECS 885GM A2 motherboard. It is very much suitable for AMD 6 core processors, have nice Overclocking potential, 5 SATA 3 6 Gbps, 2 PCI Express X16 slots, 2 PCI Express X1 and 2 PCI slots.
> It is also having very good layout and comes with full ATX form factor. This is available @ 4.2K in techshop.in, price is only 4.2K. You can find a detail review over here. It is also having HD 4250 onboard Graphics with 128 MB of sideport DDR3 1333 MHz memory.



WHAT??? all these features including HD4250 at 4.2k??..That's CHEAP


----------



## ico (Jan 5, 2011)

*AMD Phenom II X6 1075T* @ 9.3k
*ASUS M4A87TD-EVO* @ 6.4k [USB 3.0, SATA3 6gbps]
*2*2GB Gskill/Corsair XMS3/Kingston 1333Mhz DDR3 RAM* @ 2.7k
*1TB Seagate 7200.12 Hard Disk* @ 2.7k
*Seasonic S12II 430w PSU* @ 3.3k [Avoid Cooler Master PSUs]
*Cooler Master Elite 315 cabinet* @ 1.5k or *NZXT Gamma* @ 2k
*LG DVD Writer* 0.9k
*Logitech Keyboard + mice* @ 0.5k

No graphic card suggested because you haven't asked for it.



Jerin said:


> I heard AMD have problems after 2-3 years ?


Mine still working since 11 years now.


----------



## NainO (Jan 5, 2011)

ico said:


> Mine still working since 11 years now.




After joining TDF, my trust level towards AMD is increasing day by day. Thnx all


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 5, 2011)

ico said:


> *ASUS M4A87TD-EVO* @ 6.4k [USB 3.0, SATA3 6gbps]



but he'll need a graphics card after all. that board based on 870X chipset = no IGP.


----------



## Jerin (Jan 5, 2011)

ico said:


> *AMD Phenom II X6 1075T* @ 9.3k
> *ASUS M4A87TD-EVO* @ 6.4k [USB 3.0, SATA3 6gbps]
> *2*2GB Gskill/Corsair XMS3/Kingston 1333Mhz DDR3 RAM* @ 2.7k
> *1TB Seagate 7200.12 Hard Disk* @ 2.7k
> ...




Thanks a lot for your help, I want an onboard graphics which is powerful enough to handle HD playback.

Nice to hear that you are still using it after 11 years, but please tell me if there is any additional cooling required.



Sam.Shab said:


> but he'll need a graphics card after all. that board based on 870X chipset = no IGP.



Yeah it will be a problem, as I need an  IGP


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 5, 2011)

You can always go for *Cilus*'s suggestion.Also MSI 880GMA-E45 & Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H are among other options.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 5, 2011)

all current AMD solution from 8-series chipsets will handle HD playback flawlessly. pick the one suggested by Cilus (if you willing buy online).


----------



## ico (Jan 5, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> but he'll need a graphics card after all. that board based on 870X chipset = no IGP.


I thought the OP has a discrete graphic card already. My mistake then.

*Asus M4A88TD-EVO* @ 7.4k - *www.theitwares.com/asus-m4a88tdv-evousb3-880g-hdmi-sata-6gbs-motherboard-p-895.html

@OP
This might have gone slightly over your budget but worth it imho.



Jerin said:


> but please tell me if there is any additional cooling required.


Not required.


----------



## Joker (Jan 6, 2011)

is ECS motherboards good? that review looks good but i wont suggest it...u will be better off with gigabyte & asus in the long run.


----------



## Jerin (Jan 6, 2011)

But let me ask you guys one thing :

Is there some cabinet which accompanies Power Supply and which is a bit more economical.

Any advantages for using these expensive cabinets?

Also guys please tell me your opinion about Asrock 890GX Extreme 3 and Asrock motherboards. How is its service ?

Well is it possible to connect Sata 2 hard-drive in these motherboards based on 890 GX and those support Sata 3 as main?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 6, 2011)

i will suggest you to wait for i5 2600 or 2500 in india. combine it with H67 based motherboard. 

expensive cabbies offer better airflow and ventilation, cable management, better interiors aand working components, come with many fans, looks  etc.

see this, even i3 2100 equals phenom x6 1100t in photoshop test..lol
The Sandy Bridge Review: Intel Core i7-2600K, i5-2500K and Core i3-2100 Tested - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News


----------



## Jerin (Jan 6, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i will suggest you to wait for i5 2600 or 2500 in india. combine it with H67 based motherboard.
> 
> expensive cabbies offer better airflow and ventilation, cable management, better interiors aand working components, come with many fans, looks  etc.
> 
> ...




But Intel based MB`s doesn't provide good on board graphics ? Can you please suggest me a way by which I can go for an Intel based PC with good graphics capability? Because I have been using Intel for years and I have a lot of trust in it.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 6, 2011)

Intel new HD3000 and HD2000 in sandybridge are currently best onboard gfx or onprocessor i must say.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 6, 2011)

Joker, ECS availability is less in India but that cannot imply that their boards are not good. They have some world class mobo for AMD from normal users to high end Oc friendly ones. Check the review of ECS 890GXM A motherboard.

The motherboard I've suggested offers best performance/price ratio and I'm planning to get one. I also have done extensive research regarding the ECS mobos as it is gonna be my 1st too.
Till now I'm only using Gigabyte mobos and they are also rock solid.


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2011)

Intel Sandy Bridge will not fit in the budget of 25k easily.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 6, 2011)

AMD is gonna come up with onboard HD6000 series gpu...wonder what the cost will be...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 6, 2011)

ico worth a wait atleast. how can we say without knowing about prices.

ico i see that you suggested 1075t @ 9.3k. i hope i5 2400 or 2500 will be at same price.
you also suggested a 7k mobo, H67 based will comne in that easily IMO.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 6, 2011)

OP needs a basic rig to fulfill his requirements
the setup aligned by ICO is more than enough except the fact that the needs to be changed
mobo suggested by clius is too good
if availability is an issue then Jerin can look out for gigabyte/MSI 880g based mobo
both have IGP 4250


----------



## vickybat (Jan 6, 2011)

even i too suggest waiting for sandybridge prices. They are a good option over current crop of processors.


----------



## Jerin (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes I have decided to wait for sometime. Let us see what will be situation when Sandybridge arrives.

I hope atleast this time around Intel beat AMD when it comes to onboard graphics.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 6, 2011)

Well amd's llano cores may outperform sandybridge graphics core considering amd's graphics chip making expertise(read ati). 

But thats another story.


----------



## Jerin (Jan 6, 2011)

Vickyji ,I think AMD`s biggest strength is its is price and graphics.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes but in graphics department, it only happened after after amd acquired ati. In graphics scenario , the fight will be with nvidia. As far as number crunching is concerned, the fight is with intel.

A person buying a $200 cpu or more has a higher chance of going for a discrete gpu from either vendors( amd or nvidia).


----------



## Jerin (Jan 15, 2011)

Well which of two MB is better H67 or P67 based ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 15, 2011)

neither are motherboards but chipsets  if you can spend on P67, get it with an unlocked processor. but if H67, just avoid the Intel motherboards.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 15, 2011)

But sammy i see intel mobos performing nicely. Is their service bad?


----------



## Jerin (Jan 15, 2011)

Jas Paji , Intel MB's are usually serviced by locals. I have been using Intel board for so many years, it is good , but you have to depend on others for service.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok jerin paji


----------



## vickybat (Jan 15, 2011)

Intel mobos are pretty good in quality but lack in cpu tweaking. Since h67 chipsets don't allow cpu overclocking, intel based h67 motherboards are a good buy.

They are usually vanilla boards.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 15, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> But sammy i see intel mobos performing nicely. Is their service bad?



no idea yaar. but i feel, spending 1k more & getting some good boards from Giggy or MSI or Asus will be better as they are usually fitted with solid caps, power saving & extra VRMs (no use in H67 as you can't OC).



Jerin said:


> Jas Paji , Intel MB's are usually *serviced by locals*. I have been using Intel board for so many years, it is good , but you have to depend on others for service.



explain please. what does serviced by local actually mean?


----------



## Jerin (Jan 15, 2011)

^

It means it will be serviced by somebody else which is not authorized by the company. It could be technician staying in your locality.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 16, 2011)

^^Why can't you simply give it to the dealer from whom you bought the piece(& no its not a pun on guns)??


----------



## Jerin (Jan 16, 2011)

^
I am not here for a debate on Intel MB's  , but yes as you said you can give it to the dealer from whom you brought your PC, but he again gives it to some electronic technician and that is the process usually going on at most places.

I am not against Intel MB's they are good , but authorized service centers for it are rare , but for ASUS there is lot of authorized centers that's all.

They are good quality boards and I have used it on various occasions.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 16, 2011)

just one post jerin on intel mobo from my side - 
sammy see this - Sandy Bridge motherboards from Asus, Gigabyte, Intel, and MSI - The Tech Report - Page 1
intel one has lowest power consumption. a lot of overclocking options. all solid caps.
also the cheaper h67 ones have solid caps around cpu.


----------



## Jerin (Jan 16, 2011)

^ Jas , I have already seen those reports, but I think the clear picture of performance will arise only after different reviews come up.

Gigabyte is planning to launch over 50 boards for LGA 1155.So lets wait and watch


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 16, 2011)

Jerin paji its a review. And many are out.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 16, 2011)

Taking oc out of the picture in h67 mobo's, intel motherboards are highly recommended for their lower power consumptions of the pch and overall board.

Quality wise intel mobos are very good and on par with asus and giga.


----------



## Jerin (Jan 16, 2011)

Jas paji I have read reviews from almost all of them, but I am waiting for the reviews from people at digit,chip etc. I think in one site there are about 15  LGA 1155 MB's reviewed , but they didn't favor any board completely. It was like giving a preview. 

So far only a few sites have come up with in depth reviews.

I agree with Vickyji completely because for the past 11 years I have been using different Intel Motherboards and it is a good value for money. But I hope they start their service centers in large number of cities like in the case of ASUS.


----------



## Jerin (Apr 11, 2011)

Guys, I am now in a position to buy a new pc asz Sandy Bridge is out and hopefully the B3 stepping is implemented.

So please suggest to me new configurations for Sandy Bridge.The budget can be upto 30k max.

Also should I wait for the Z68 chipsets?


----------



## vickybat (Apr 11, 2011)

^^ Z68 mobo +sandybridge cpu will be too much for a 30k budget if you also plan to fit in a gpu as well.

You should go with intel DH61WW @ 3.5K. Pair it with core i5 2400 @ 9.5k and you are good to go.

Add a single 4gb stick from corsair or gskill @ 2.4k and a 1tb hdd will be 2.5k.

Let us know your gpu budget. Accordingly, we will suggest the psu.


----------



## Jerin (Apr 11, 2011)

Vickyji,

 I am planning to use on die GPU of Sandy Bridge. I heard it is good enough. Maybe I will go for a Graphics card in the range of 5000.

 Is it better to have a discrete card + 2400 or on die gpu with 2600 processor? What's your opinion on that front?


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 12, 2011)

You must know that i5-2400, i5-2500 and i7-2600 have the same HD2000 graphics. 
Only k porccys i.e i5-2500k and i7-2600k have HD3000 which is better than the former.
But the graphics in these proccys is not enough for med-high end games.

For config suggestion plz fill up the ques. Template.

Still giving a config suggestion from my side :
* CPU: i5-2400 -- 9.5k
* MoBo: Intel DH67BL -- 5.5k
* RAM: Corsair 4GB DDR3 -- 2.2k
* HDD: WDC Blue 500GB -- 1.7k
* OD: Samsung 22x DVD RW -- 0.9k
* PSU: Tacens Supero 600W -- 3.5k
* CASE: CM Elite 430 -- 2.5k
* Desket: Logitech KB Combo -- 0.6k
* UPS: Numeric 800Va -- 2.6k
Total ---- 29k


----------



## Cilus (Apr 12, 2011)

saswat23, good suggestion buddy. It looks like the Tacen PSU is already a hit here and u guys has started referring it. Will post some pics of that PSU once my friend comes back to BBSR.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 12, 2011)

I dont know if its a hit. 
I suggested it coz i came to know that it was the best around 3k margin, even beating the Corsair VX-450.


----------



## Jerin (Apr 12, 2011)

Does Cooler Master cabinets have any problem with regards to rusting?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 13, 2011)

^^not at all...unless you clean it daily with wet cloth


----------



## Jerin (Apr 14, 2011)

^ I asked it because I live in Kerala and this region is having moderate climate with rain showers all around the year (almost ).

Has the B3 stepped version of the MB's reached the market ?

I am planning to use on die GPU of Sandy Bridge. I heard it is good enough. Maybe I will go for a Graphics card in the range of 5000.

Is it better to have a discrete card + 2400 or on die gpu with 2600 processor? What's your opinion on that front?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2011)

^^its always better to have a discrete gpu if anyone have plans for gaming/video editing


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 14, 2011)

@op,

Just check it...Video is not clear though since that guy recorded through cam...

Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2010 on Intel HD Graphics 2000


----------



## Jerin (Apr 19, 2011)

Guys 

The Sandy Bridge processors have not yet reached Kerala, so the wait will continue .


----------



## Jerin (Jun 13, 2011)

Guys I have one doubt : How many watts of power does a core i5 2500 based PC require without a graphics card. Some people out here are saying 600 W ,please clarify it.


----------

